

Gestimer – For little reminders during the day - daralthus
http://maddin.io/gestimer/

======
jbrooksuk
I use OSX every day, but I immediately thought that this was a Ubuntu app
because of the wallpaper colours and dark mode used in the screenshots and
demo.

Although the gesture to set the time is super cool, how practical is it?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Your question just inspired me to find out something new: the menubar volume
control works (just about) the same way, which is actually really convenient.

~~~
superchink
Can you clarify what you mean? On OS X, the menubar volume control doesn't
seem to have a similar interaction model. I.e., I can't click/drag to change
the volume. I have to click, then click on the little control to move the
slider. Is this not what you meant?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Click on the volume bar, then, without releasing the mouse move your mouse up
and down, either within or next to the volume scrubber. It'll change the
volume.

~~~
hawsome
HOLY SHIT. You changed my life.

Note: you must drag straight down, if you veer left or right it wont work.

------
diminutivesloop
If this synced with the system reminders I'd be sold.

~~~
iMaddin
You are not the first person to ask for this so I'm definitely considering it.
It's a 1.0 release after all so if you have suggestions then please let me
know :)

------
tremendo
I like the UI concept, quite cool. I've been a user for reminders since
for…ever and in my experience I rarely need relative time (something in 30
min.) vs. absolute time (remind me 5 minutes before 10 O'Clock), and of course
Calendar apps do that, but it's not as easy to set up.

~~~
tremendo
ah sill me, I now noticed you do include absolute time in the UI, I missed it
on first look, so I would prefer it being the more prominent one. Perhaps a
setting?

~~~
iMaddin
Let me know if you still think so once you've tried out Gestimer. Someone's
gotta use Apple's fancy vibrant API right? :P

------
oneeyedpigeon
Damn; was in the process of purchasing, then I realised it requires 10.10.
If/when I upgrade, I'll probably buy - looks really nice and effective, and
genuinely fills a need (can't quite believe this isn't built into the OS,
tbh).

~~~
iMaddin
Sorry that it requires OS X 10.10. I do know that many people haven't upgraded
for various reasons. The thing is I wrote the app with Swift and I won't be
able to support Mavericks until I can submit the app with Swift 2.0 which lets
me target a different OS version. If you want then you can subscribe at the
bottom of the page and I'll remind you about Gestimer once OS X 10.11 is out.

~~~
jimmygoodboy
Would you mind sharing any of your experience building it with Swift?

~~~
iMaddin
It's just been really fun. I don't mind ObjC but Swift feels so modern and
nicer to type. One problem might be that Swift is constantly changing and that
means you need to update your code base whenever you want to use the latest
Xcode. I don't mind though because that's also a great way to learn about the
changes. Ask away if you have any specific questions.

------
lectrick
In an office setting, this is definitely more convenient than "Siri, remind me
in 1 hour to grab some coffee" :)

~~~
iMaddin
or "Siri, remind me to pretend to work when my manager walks by" :P

------
mp3geek
For a moment there I thought it was Ubuntu

~~~
iMaddin
Sorry about that. Do I need to make a command line version now :P?

------
wingerlang
Nice. I've always wanted to implement something similar to that gesture for
timebased selections.

------
amelius
So it is like a simple kitchen timer but with a linear rather than a circular
interface.

------
silveira
Beautiful. I would download if it was for Ubuntu, which I thought it was.

~~~
iMaddin
Sorry about that. Maybe once Apple open-sources Swift :)? I might be able to
do something then.

------
altharaz
I think the gesture to set time is not very practical. Can we use the keyboard
instead ? I'd love to press a key shortcut to create a reminder, and just with
a few keystrokes to also set the time.

~~~
iMaddin
No, you cannot use the keyboard. I made it like this because in my opinion it
just feels a lot nicer to just drag & drop then be done with it.

I am sure there are a lot of other apps that will do what you need. For
example Fantastical
([http://flexibits.com/fantastical](http://flexibits.com/fantastical)) or even
apps like Alfred ([http://www.alfredapp.com](http://www.alfredapp.com)).

------
testusmaximus
Is there an option to set the time with a keyboard?

~~~
iMaddin
No, sorry. See this answer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9744176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9744176)

------
Splendor
I'm not crazy about autoplaying video.

~~~
iMaddin
The alternative was to use a gif which would have looked awful in comparison.
The video is really small (1.6MB).

~~~
Splendor
Or let the user click the play button instead of autoplaying?

~~~
iMaddin
A gif would autoplay as well though. That's the whole point. People can
immediately see what happens. Less manual work for visitors.

------
innguest
Very clever UI, very clever indeed. You get my money.

Please _don 't_ make the time keyboard-settable. ;)

I really appreciate apps that _get out of my way_ and what you made is just
that. That's why I use macs. Thanks for being one of those developers.

~~~
iMaddin
Thank you very much for the nice compliment :)

------
satyajeet23
Simplicity! I love it.

